# A few 'blue' shots



## Mark Evans (1 Jan 2012)

Rather than clutter my journal up, here's a few shots from water change time. 

It's quite difficult to get the fish where you want them. The proper photo shoot, with out doubt, i'll need a hand.


crop5 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


crop1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


crop3 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


crop2 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Jan 2012)

that third Gourami shot is great.


----------



## Arana (1 Jan 2012)

those Gouramis look stunning mate


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jan 2012)

thanks chaps. 

I still need a shot with all 6 in line. Getting a full tank shot will be tricky to, but doable.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jan 2012)

The gouramis do grow quite large, I've had them at almost 15 cm some years ago.

A shot with the lot lined up as in a shoal would be amazing.



___________________________


----------



## Ekennaj (22 May 2012)

great sparkling bleu/green contrast. Stunning tank.


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 May 2012)

Very nice Mark, fantastic photos as allways


----------

